# Heavy Rain



## Cayal

Anyone looking forward to this soon to be release game/interactive video movie?

Graphically it is absolutely stunning but so far, the very few review available has it in the high 9 scores.

I definitely plan on getting it first day and can't wait for it.


----------



## CyBeR

I'm really looking forward to this release. The trailers painted a very interesting picture, and I really like the fact that the game can go on if one of the characters bites the bullet. It's a novel idea and I really hope it does well...it's a major risk, this game, and if it does well, we may see some more interesting ideas rise up for a chance.


----------



## Cayal

Critically I think it will do well, however sales wise I can't see if doing well (considering Quantic Dreams previous game - Fahrenheit - was excellent but sold poorly).


----------



## Lenny

I've got it on order - the special edition from HMV was the same price as the standard edition everywhere else, and comes with a soundtrack (I think), dynamic theme, a code for the first bit of DLC, and a holographic slip case.

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## CyBeR

Cayal said:


> Critically I think it will do well, however sales wise I can't see if doing well (considering Quantic Dreams previous game - Fahrenheit - was excellent but sold poorly).



Yes, but let's face it, the marketing machine wasn't really up for it at the time. Now I've seen quite some aggressive marketing of the game, in various ways...it may not sell stellar, but I'm guessing it will however sell quite well.


----------



## Cayal

Sony's marketing is lacking, but who knows.

I haven't seen any advertising for the game (but then again I rarely do for any game in Australia).


----------



## CyBeR

Heavy Rain (ps3) reviews at Metacritic.com
Reviews are in...and it's a classic right out the door. 
I can't wait for it to land in a store near me.


----------



## Cayal

The demo is out. Get it. Absolutely amazing experience in the short time. It is ridiculous how many options you gets, the choices.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

PS3 exclusive only so I'll not be playing it.
Put it on the list with UC2 & LBP as games which sound great and I can't play 

Looks good though so I hope the PS3-ophiles enjoy the experience.


----------



## CyBeR

Played the demo, both me and my girlfriends. She's absolutely in love with the game. I'm impressed with the graphics and the implementation of quicktime events. Too bad moving around is kinda clunky. It could've been done with just the left analog stick.


----------



## Armadillo-002

Without running the risk of getting my head ripped off *looks at Cayal* this genre has been done and more or less became extinct on the PC....so am rather perplexed as to why the big fuss is all about. Granted this genre is fairly (or) new on the console market (it has other guises) but as a whole genre. But like I said this genre is more or less became extinct more than a decade ago. It does look really good though.


----------



## Tansy

It was a bit slow starting but overall I enjoyed playing it, it was fairly short game play wise though


----------



## Connavar

I love this kind of games, atmosphere heavy,great look,good story,characters.

I played the demo like 10 times as that PI going to that motel.   Does game have more moments like where its a detective story ?  

I will be getting my own PS3 first week in June and Heavy Rain will be my second buy after Uncharted 2.


----------



## Tansy

The whole game is a detective story Conn, you get to play a number of key characters and see it pan out


----------



## Cayal

Connavar said:


> I love this kind of games, atmosphere heavy,great look,good story,characters.
> 
> I played the demo like 10 times as that PI going to that motel.   Does game have more moments like where its a detective story ?
> 
> I will be getting my own PS3 first week in June and Heavy Rain will be my second buy after Uncharted 2.



It's pretty much all like what you played with different characters.

I also recommend God of War 3 & Infamous, the 3 Ratchet and Clanks & the first uncharted.


----------



## Connavar

Good to hear about Heavy Rain.



*Cayal: *

I have been playstation gamer since MGS in 1998 so i know alot of games to buy for PS3.  I have played Uncharted 1,MGS4,Pro evolution 2010 on my brothers PS3.

God of War 3 is not so interesting to me cause i thought the first was too much of button smashing.  I will be getting these games pretty cheaply online prices,since they are 1-2 year old :

Uncharted 2,Bayonetta,Heavy Rain,Devil May Cry 4,Batman Arkham Asylum,Yakuza 3,Prince of Persia: Forgotten Sands as new games in the first month or so.


----------



## Cayal

Ratchet and Clank!!!!

Metal Gear Solid 4?


----------



## Connavar

Cayal said:


> Ratchet and Clank!!!!
> 
> Metal Gear Solid 4?



What you recommend Ratchet &Clank ?

Metal Gear Solid 4 i will borrow from my brother.  I didnt have time to finish it when i had his PS3.

Metal Gear Solid series is my alltime fav game,series.  Its a work of art gameplay,stories,character wise.

Solid Snake is the greatest


----------



## Cayal

Definitely, I love Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## CyBeR

I just finished the game, I'm now in the process of getting my Platinum on it. Fantastic game, great story and great great music. Though the voice acting can be hit or miss at times, it's still one of the best overall games in recent history. It knows it's different and it doesn't stray for that...respect.


----------



## Connavar

Sounds very good, im getting it at end of this month.   Cant wait.

Hope QT moments are as fun as the brawl i was in with the fat PI and the bald pimp


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Connavar said:


> Metal Gear Solid series is my alltime fav game,series. Its a work of art gameplay,stories,character wise.
> 
> Solid Snake is the greatest


Ah, my brother from another mother! I _love_ MGS. Greatest series of all-time. MGS4 is absolutely terrific, as well. And if you've played the first three, there's a fair amount of nostalgic moments, too. There's actually a sequence where you'll play a scene from MGS1, complete with the pixelated graphics and everything. Brought a giant smile to my face...

And in addition to Cayal's recommendations, I would also suggest you play _Assassin's Creed_. The first is good, but the second is great. And while the gameplay seems hit-and-miss for some people, I would also recommend _Prince of Persia_. I don't mean _The Forgotten Sands_ (which I haven't played) but the first one, came out a year or two ago (no subtitle).


----------



## CyBeR

Devil's  Advocate
Dude, that 'Prince of Persia' was the 4th game in the series of modern 'Prince of Persia' games, and the 7th in the entire series (out of which, the first 2 were 2D side scrollers).
I recommend 'Sands of time', 'Warrior Within' and 'The two thrones' to any action-adventure fan. They are just fantastic games that can rival ANY modern action-adventure title.


----------



## Connavar

Devil's Advocate said:


> Ah, my brother from another mother! I _love_ MGS. Greatest series of all-time. MGS4 is absolutely terrific, as well. And if you've played the first three, there's a fair amount of nostalgic moments, too. There's actually a sequence where you'll play a scene from MGS1, complete with the pixelated graphics and everything. Brought a giant smile to my face...
> 
> And in addition to Cayal's recommendations, I would also suggest you play _Assassin's Creed_. The first is good, but the second is great. And while the gameplay seems hit-and-miss for some people, I would also recommend _Prince of Persia_. I don't mean _The Forgotten Sands_ (which I haven't played) but the first one, came out a year or two ago (no subtitle).



I bought PS1 for MGS1, PS2 for MGS2 and PS3 for MGS4 so yeah im a fan 

I bought my own PS3 yesterday after having not been a gamer for a year or two.  I can finally play MGS4 which i just borrowed from my brother.  Asassin's Creed 2 i dont have buy a fellow somali neighbor is loaning it to me.

_The Forgotten Sands_ is easily in my top 5 games to buy now, it got 8 rating for gameplay and low scoring for innovation.  The fourth game sucked so give the great gameplay of SOS any time !


----------



## CyBeR

For 'Heavy Rain', for those that need more convincing:

YouTube - Heavy Rain OST Ethan Mars Theme

The music in this game is bloodchilling and absolutely fantastic. It is just a testament of the extremely high production values the game incorporates.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

CyBeR said:


> Devil's Advocate
> Dude, that 'Prince of Persia' was the 4th game in the series of modern 'Prince of Persia' games, and the 7th in the entire series (out of which, the first 2 were 2D side scrollers).
> I recommend 'Sands of time', 'Warrior Within' and 'The two thrones' to any action-adventure fan. They are just fantastic games that can rival ANY modern action-adventure title.


Well, if you include the PSP and DS games, there have been a lot more than seven. It's technically the fourth modern game, but it's also the 'first'. The PoP that came out on PS3 a couple of years ago isn't related to the PoP trilogy on the PS2 (which, I agree, were terrific games. Except _Warrior Within_; I didn't like that so much.)

It's either a reboot of the franchise, or a one-off experiment with a new style of gameplay and graphics that they tried out. Unfortunately, it got mixed reviews. Personally, I thought it was very good. But considering that they're making _The Forgotten Sands_ (which is the fourth in the Sands series), it looks like they won't continue the 'new' story.

A shame.


----------



## Connavar

I dont need more convincing for Heavy Rain i got it yesterday traded it for my copy of Uncharted 2.

Great story,gameplay and music so far.


----------

